# West Virginia to Colorado 10/14-15



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Bump. Still have space if anyone bought a boat and don't have room to bring it home.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Last chance, I'm leaving Tuesday morning. A little gas money gets a boat, or live human, 1500 miles. This is the opportunity of a lifetime folks!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you checked boater talk? That has a lot of se folks


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Yep, posted there too. Someone paid all my gas on the way here for bringing outhis a kayak so I thought I should at least try again.


----------

